# You know you're too old to play gigs when...



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Borrowed from Vancouver Craigslist


You know you're too old to play gigs when:

1. It becomes more important to find a place on stage for your fan than your amp.

2. Your gig clothes make you look like George Burns out for a round of golf.

3. All your fans leave by 9:30 p.m.

4. All you want from groupies is a foot massage and back rub.

5. You love taking the elevator because you can sing along with most of your playlist.

6. Instead of a fifth member, your band wants to spring for a roadie.

7. You lost the directions to the gig.

8. You need your glasses to see the amp settings.

9. You've thrown out your back jumping off the stage.

10. You feel like hell before the gig even starts.

11. The waitress is your daughter.

12. You stop the set because your ibuprofen fell behind the speakers.

13. Most of your crowd just sways in their seats.

14. You find your drink tokens from last month's gig in your guitar case.

15. You refuse to play without earplugs.

16. You ask the club owner if you can start at 8:30 instead of 9:30.

17. You check the TV schedule before booking a gig.

18. Your gig stool has a back.

19. You're related to at least one member in the band.

20.. You don't let any one sit in.

21. You need a nap before the gig.

22. After the third set, you bug the club owner to let you quit early.

23. During the breaks, you now go to the van to lay down.

24. You prefer a music stand with a light.

25. You don't recover until Tuesday afternoon.

26. You hope the host's speech lasts forever.....

27. You buy amps considering their weight and not their tone or cool factor.

28. Feeling guilty looking at hot women at the bar because they're younger than your daughter.

29. You can remember seven different club names for the same location ..

30. You have a hazy memory of the days when you could work 10 gigs in 7 days
... and could physically do it. Now it takes you 3 days to recover from 2 gigs.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...uh! oh!

at least a third of those apply...

-dh


----------



## BigrockJamie (Jan 10, 2008)

Those were great! I'll add one....The only spandex in your wardrobe now is the expandible waistband in your pants.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Way too funny! My kids have all grown up and I'm ready to start gigging again, so now I know what signs to look out for! LOL!
-Mikey


----------

